# Salary slips



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Guys

How about the salary slips? My company (Present and past 1) do not have culture of salary slips. Also one of the companies I have worked for has changed their place of operation (moved to a different country) so i may no longer be able to get the pay slips. My question is does bank statement suffice for ACS and DIAC? If yes how do they relate the salaried to the companies? based on the offer letters? 

can someone provide detailed info on this please. I will be thankful to you guys.

Regards


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't comment on ACS but DIAC does accept bank statements in the place of pay slips. I'm not sure what description your company includes with the bank transfer of salaries but on the basis that the transfer is clearly identified as 'salary from Company X', then your CO should be able to identify where the salary came from and accept this as proof of you working for and receiving a salary from your employer.

In regards to the other company who has relocated, have you got any other proof of employment, including reference letter as that may be enough. You can also do a statutory declaration (if needed), attaching any proof of employment that you have and stating the reason as to why you are unable to provide particular documents such a reference letter on letterhead.


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> I can't comment on ACS but DIAC does accept bank statements in the place of pay slips. I'm not sure what description your company includes with the bank transfer of salaries but on the basis that the transfer is clearly identified as 'salary from Company X', then your CO should be able to identify where the salary came from and accept this as proof of you working for and receiving a salary from your employer.
> 
> In regards to the other company who has relocated, have you got any other proof of employment, including reference letter as that may be enough. You can also do a statutory declaration (if needed), attaching any proof of employment that you have and stating the reason as to why you are unable to provide particular documents such a reference letter on letterhead.


If we submitting pay slips, how many months required. i have only last 3 months. is that fine?


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

ebyoct82 said:


> If we submitting pay slips, how many months required. i have only last 3 months. is that fine?


I dont think so that would be fine. YOu must submit all payslips and i have read on forum that sometimes the CO gives approval for the time to supply pay slips. So ask the company to give u pay slips. I missplaced mine but requested the company and they gave me printout. In todays Payroll systems , its quite easy job..


----------



## ladyme28 (Jun 13, 2011)

you mean for the 5 yrs experience, we 
need to provide all 60 months payslips?


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

gillofrompk said:


> I dont think so that would be fine. YOu must submit all payslips and i have read on forum that sometimes the CO gives approval for the time to supply pay slips. So ask the company to give u pay slips. I missplaced mine but requested the company and they gave me printout. In todays Payroll systems , its quite easy job..


Hi

But what about the company I was working before 5 years? I cant go back to them to get it coz they are in a different country and also they may not have those records.

in fact before leaving that country I had closed my bank account as well. so no way to get the statements as well.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Even I was left in the same situation. This company of mine doesnt have the culture of pay slips. I went to the bank and got bank statements from 2007, but here in Dubai, they had merged the old bank and a new bank together, so I am left with bank statements from 2008 only. And my agent said to me 2 / 3 months of statement every year is enough. Hence i took june 2008, December 2008, March 2009, November 2009, and so on and the last 6 months 2012 together. Hope this would do the job. Crossing fingers.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

monavy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> How about the salary slips? My company (Present and past 1) do not have culture of salary slips. Also one of the companies I have worked for has changed their place of operation (moved to a different country) so i may no longer be able to get the pay slips. My question is does bank statement suffice for ACS and DIAC? If yes how do they relate the salaried to the companies? based on the offer letters?
> 
> ...


ACS will not ask for payslips...but it will be needed for DIAC process...


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

nivas said:


> ACS will not ask for payslips...but it will be needed for DIAC process...


i got 12 months pay slips today, but not able to delete the 3 months slips already uploaded..


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

nivas said:


> ACS will not ask for payslips...but it will be needed for DIAC process...


Hi

Thanks for the info. understand that but how many months salary slips do i need? What if my past companies don't give salary slips? as i said, 3 of my 4 organisations did not have culture of salary slips. so what if i dont have sal slips from them? do i give bank accounts statements? if yes how many months / years old? do i have to include statements for the first company (8 years back)??

Regards


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ladyme28 said:


> you mean for the 5 yrs experience, we
> need to provide all 60 months payslips?


No, your CO would not expect you to provide 60 payslips but you do need to provide enough payslips to satisfy the CO that you were working for a particular company during the period that you specified.

If you worked for a company for a year or less, I would say that you should attach as many payslips as possible.

For companies where you have worked for 1+ years, then a few payslips covering the period at the beginning and end of your employment should suffice.

It is always better to attach far too much evidence as opposed to too little.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

monavy said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the info. understand that but how many months salary slips do i need? What if my past companies don't give salary slips? as i said, 3 of my 4 organisations did not have culture of salary slips. so what if i dont have sal slips from them? do i give bank accounts statements? if yes how many months / years old? do i have to include statements for the first company (8 years back)??
> 
> Regards


The CO understands that we may not be able to supply all the documents that is listed as being ideal documentary evidence, which is why there is a degree of flexibility in the type of documents that you can provide. 

Ideally, if you do not have payslips, you should supply bank statements showing the deposit of your salary each month. You are not expected to provide payslips or bank statements for every single month that you worked for a company, unless your period of employment was extremely short, but there should be enough to satisfy the CO that you were indeed working for the company in the period that you stated.

In the absence of payslips and banks statements, you can also request the company to state your salary in the reference letter and attach a copy of your contract, plus any promotion letters that details any changes to the salary stipulated in your contract.

Ideally, if you have bank statements from your first job, you should provide it. It is always better to provide far too many documents as opposed to not enough. As a general rule, add enough documents so that your CO does not have any need to ask you for anything further. 

I personally provided pay slips covering the entire period of employment for all my jobs. I had them, so the only thing that it cost me was the time to scan them and send them on to my agent. If you have payslips for the entire period, then provide all of them - as I said, better to have too much as opposed to not enough.


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> The CO understands that we may not be able to supply all the documents that is listed as being ideal documentary evidence, which is why there is a degree of flexibility in the type of documents that you can provide.
> 
> Ideally, if you do not have payslips, you should supply bank statements showing the deposit of your salary each month. You are not expected to provide payslips or bank statements for every single month that you worked for a company, unless your period of employment was extremely short, but there should be enough to satisfy the CO that you were indeed working for the company in the period that you stated.
> 
> ...


ok

So for my present company (3rd month yet)
1. Reference Letter
2. Offer Letter
3. Pay Slips
4. Bank Statement

For the company before (about 4 years)

1. Reference Letter
2. Offer Letter
3. Promotion Letter
4. Bank Statement
5. Pay Slip (either 4 or 5 based on availability)

For the company prior to that (about 1.5 years)

1. Reference Letter
2. Offer Letter
3. Bank Statement
No pay slips

For the company prior to that (was in a different country - about 3.5 years)

1. Reference Letter
2. Pay slips
3. Offer letter

Should this be okay? As such i will have to make significant efforts to get these all documents.

Regards


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

monavy said:


> ok
> 
> So for my present company (3rd month yet)
> 1. Reference Letter
> ...


These look fine to me. If the CO requires anything additional, they will request it and will allow you time to collect any additional information or documents that they may require.


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> These look fine to me. If the CO requires anything additional, they will request it and will allow you time to collect any additional information or documents that they may require.


Thanks bro. btw is there any official list from DIAC for the documents required?


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> The CO understands that we may not be able to supply all the documents that is listed as being ideal documentary evidence, which is why there is a degree of flexibility in the type of documents that you can provide.
> 
> Ideally, if you do not have payslips, you should supply bank statements showing the deposit of your salary each month. You are not expected to provide payslips or bank statements for every single month that you worked for a company, unless your period of employment was extremely short, but there should be enough to satisfy the CO that you were indeed working for the company in the period that you stated.
> 
> ...


Hey in my Case:
Current company :
1. Offer letter
2. Reference letter
3. Payslips

Previous company
1. offer letter
2. reference letter
3. experience letter
4. payslips

Company prior to that
1. offer letter
2. reference letter
3. experience letter
4. Form 16
5. IT returns document

Company prior to that
1. offer letter
2. reference letter
3. experience letter
4. Form 16
5. IT returns document

Is this Ok?? 
Or do I need any more documents??


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

chattri said:


> Hey in my Case:
> Current company :
> 1. Offer letter
> 2. Reference letter
> ...


You can add some pictures with colleagues, if available.


----------



## chattri (May 3, 2012)

masud09 said:


> You can add some pictures with colleagues, if available.


Thanks for your reply...
Just on serious note..I hope the docs are enough...


----------

